# Rock border along fence line



## itsmejson

Have any of you done a rock border along your wood fence line?

I'm considering doing a rock border or just make mulch beds along the fence line because I get a ton of weeds from our neighbors that grow under the fence, it's hard to cut with a mower and certain spots the ground has started to erode under the fence causing gaps.

Couple examples of what I found:


----------



## Mightyquinn

I put pavers along my whole fence line/property line to help mitigate the weed/grass issue from the neighbors and to also help with having too trim along those areas too as it gives me a nice straight edge to mow off of.

Here is a link to my journal and you can see what i have done.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=389618#p389618


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@ZeonJNix If I recall correctly has rocks along his backyard Bermuda and it looks nice.


----------



## ZeonJNix




----------



## itsmejson

What you both did with the pavers and rocks looks great. I'm sure it helps with water drainage and makes it easier to cut grass.

When the Bermuda starts to grow into the rocks and paver area do you just hit it with glyphosate?


----------



## TurfsUp

@ZeonJNix, what kind of edging is that?


----------



## ZeonJNix

TurfsUp said:


> @ZeonJNix, what kind of edging is that?


I got this at Home Depot - it's some metal edging that pieces together. Cheap and easy and looks half decent.


----------



## corneliani

TurfsUp said:


> @ZeonJNix, what kind of edging is that?


Here's the link to it, for quick reference:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/COL-MET-8-ft-x-14-Gauge-x-4-in-Green-Steel-Landscape-Edging-814/100327736

That looks real good @ZeonJNix !! I especially like how you incorporated stepping stones for your gate area and made it all blend in. I may need to borrow your ideas


----------



## Deltahedge

All the rock borders you have posted look great, and look relatively easy to maintain. I would give a word of caution from my own experience. The rocks 2" and larger is the way to go. I have 5/8" black star granite in my borders, and it is a huge pain to deal with. The rocks are small enough that they are constantly making their way into the grass lawn, so I spend a good bit of time walking around making sure there aren't any rocks in the grass each time before I mow. If I could make a different decision, I would have gone with 1.5"-3" river rock.


----------



## harmonjw

@Mightyquinn For your paver edging along your fence and between yards, did you dig out and put any type of gravel or paver base down first?


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX

harmonjw said:


> @Mightyquinn For your paver edging along your fence and between yards, did you dig out and put any type of gravel or paver base down first?


You should be digging out and using mason sand to level things. Since it wont be getting heavy traffic you can likely get away with play sand just to get things sitting in the right position.


----------



## Mightyquinn

harmonjw said:


> @Mightyquinn For your paver edging along your fence and between yards, did you dig out and put any type of gravel or paver base down first?


No I did not. My soil is mostly sand anyway. I would just clear out the area and set the paver slightly higher than where I would want it and then pound it level with a rubber hammer. I've had some of these pavers down for a year or more and once they are in they are in. No need to use a special base unless you have frost heaves or something like that.


----------



## itsmejson

I found this person on YouTube used the bend a board as a border. What's your thoughts on this? Pros and cons?

https://youtu.be/fOYd3AwyvF4


----------



## BadDogPSD

I've used bend-a-board, concrete mow strips, no edging, and the plastic resin landscape edging. They all have their pros & cons. I prefer concrete, but it's also the most expensive and labor intensive. The plastic resin stuff is my 2nd choice. It is pretty easy to install, stays in place, and is less than $1.00 a linear foot. It also comes in 50' rolls so there are less joints, and the way the joints connect seems to work well.


----------



## thebmrust

I didn't read all posts, but here's my experience.

Everywhere I have lived with rock landscaping, rocks suck.

In my current climate (100+ summers) the rocks absorb heat and radiate all night. Making being outside, unpleasant most summer nights.
If you have wind, it will carry dirt and seeds. Just add water and you have things growing between rocks.
So, you're moving rocks to pull roots or using chemicals to keep weeds at bay.

Your mileage may vary. I warned my MIL against rocks... my 30+ years living here went unheeded. now I get to weed the fu&@ing things. GRRRRR

Rocks have their place. But IMO they are high maintenance in our area.


----------



## Rucraz2

I have long debated this issue myself. My old place we installed rock, and this one had rocks when we moved in. When new it looks good. That lasts about 2 yrs tops before dirt and seeds start to mix. Or grass grows through or under edging. Constantly mowing rocks that worked their way into the lawn. Maybe larger 5-6" rocks, might work, but then you have more space to fill between. Most "beautiful" pics you see online are not pics of how it looks down the road. Wood chips are not maintenence free either, but I think that's the direction we are going when we redo ours in the future.


----------



## dbowles1975

I put stone edgers around the entire perimeter of the back yard and mulched with gravel. It keeps the bermuda in place and it's much easier to edge. It was a lot of work, though. I moved about 300 stones and 6 yards of gravel from the driveway to the back yard in a gorilla cart.


----------



## nikkireed1122

fabrics n more


----------



## nikkireed1122

harmonjw said:


> @Mightyquinn For your paver edging along your fence and between yards, did you dig out and put any type of gravel or paver base down first?


fabrics n more


----------

